# Red neck scrapbook



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

This is slightly racy butt (pun intended) funny
http://boortz.com/images/funny/redneck_ ... ris_fr.jpg

http://boortz.com/more/funny/redneck_pics_paris_ky.html


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Here's a question as stupid as the other thread running here....would you hunt with a girlfriend/wife that wore a thong?


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

If she is from Paris Kentucky.....No

Maybe I'm sick but your question isn't totally clear to me, just a thong or under say camo ect..? If under, I have hunted with my girlfriend and she always wears thongs hunting or not.

TC


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

This is one time where I would choose to climb in bed with the French.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I too am unclear...would my girlfriend be hunting in ONLY a thong?   :lol:


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

> If she is from Paris Kentucky.....No


I'll take the one from Paris, France please.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

The one from Kentucky would make a better windbreak!


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Bob its breaking wind in the blind I would be afraid of from her

TC


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

> I too am unclear...would my girlfriend be hunting in ONLY a thong?


 If only a thong I don't think I would have any other hunting buddies along! Many other things are not clear either, from a blind? jumping, upland/walking? I would think brush pants would be in order! However the desired effect could be had with a thong and brush chaps!

Maybe if in this outfit I could send her to ask permission from the crabby rancher to hunt the land I am always denied access too.  :lol:

TC


----------



## Vandy (Mar 29, 2005)

Hey Drew is that the girl from Kentucky you met on the internet?

:beer:


----------

